# trolltech.conf

## pieter_parker

in / hab ich ab und an ein verzeichniss das ".config" heisst, darin erscheint immer eine "trolltech.conf" datei

die datei scheint irgendwas mit qt zutun zuhaben konnt ich ueber google erfahren

ich konnte nichts finden was zu tun ist, damit das verzeichnis und die datei nicht immer wieder und wieder erstellt werden

----------

## py-ro

Das passiert, wenn du dich mit einem Benutzer einloggst der kein Home hat. apache z.B. dann wird teilweise als Home / angenommen.

----------

## pieter_parker

der benutzer mit dem ich im kde bin, hat ein home verzeichnis

----------

## Christian99

wem gehört denn die datei? eventuell hilft das weiter...

----------

## pieter_parker

sie gehört root

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi Leute,

da mir diese Datei auch schon öfter aufgefallen ist und ich mir auch die Frage nach deren Sinn stelle, hab ich Gestern auch mal nachgesehen.

Bei mir gehörte sie Gestern jedenfalls dem User (also Mir) der sich eingeloggt hatte, außerdem war sie Tagesaktuell.

Allerdings hab ich Gestern auch ein paar aktualisierte QT Programme kompiliert, jedoch als root - keine Ahnung ob's da einen Zusammenhang gibt.

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## Christian99

Wenn die Datei root gehört hilft das nicht viel weiter. ich hab die Datei übrigens auch...

----------

## Max Steel

Ich glaube das kommt durch kdesu (bzw. genaugenommen von der kcmshell4)

Das könnte ich mir als möglichen Grund jedenfalls vorstellen.

----------

